# Ervin Nyiregyhazi - romantic style composer and pianist



## Michael Sayers (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Ervin Nyiregyhazi was a romantic style composer and pianist whose work is little known and, in my belief, the compositions are worthy of performances and recordings. I've set up a playlist at YouTube for all the recordings of Nyiregyhazi's music there which I have been able to find. These should give some idea of the qualities of his music.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLgUUkZXeqINMpAr7DlszWCBUWIgazRM24

Mvh,
Michael


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I was unaware of the amount of pieces composed & recorded on you-tube, thanks.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Michael Sayers said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Ervin Nyiregyhazi was a romantic style composer and pianist whose work is little known and, in my belief, the compositions are worthy of performances and recordings. I've set up a playlist at YouTube for all the recordings of Nyiregyhazi's music there which I have been able to find. These should give some idea of the qualities of his music.
> 
> Michael


I'm a fan of (thank God for cut and paste) Ervin Nyiregyhazi as well. I bought the 2-LP set on Columbia. It was very well recorded and produced. Unfortunately, his story is tragic, involving a fragile psyche and alcohol use. He was supposedly the last exponent of a fading Romantic tradition.

BTW, the above link is to a performance by Stefan Abels of a Nyireghazi *composition, *not his playing.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> I'm a fan of (thank God for cut and paste) Ervin Nyiregyhazi as well. I bought the 2-LP set on Columbia. It was very well recorded and produced. Unfortunately, his story is tragic, involving a fragile psyche and alcohol use. He was supposedly the last exponent of a fading Romantic tradition.
> 
> BTW, the above link is to a performance by Stefan Abels of a Nyireghazi *composition, *not his playing.


Do you think he could have played Beethoven? I don't - not Bach neither. In the biography it's claimed that he could, play central repetoire, though I think Klemperer disagreed.

On that LP there are some threnodies from the end of the Années which I liked. He's good in threnodies because the music suits his lugubtious temperament.

Re his own music, I found the recording of opera transcriptions unlistenable I'm afraid.


----------



## Michael Sayers (Jun 7, 2015)

joen_cph said:


> I was unaware of the amount of pieces composed & recorded on you-tube, thanks.


I might record several later this year to add to the playlist. I am thinking about including some of the long ones [30+ pagers].

Mvh,
Michael


----------



## Michael Sayers (Jun 7, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> Do you think he could have played Beethoven? I don't - not Bach neither. In the biography it's claimed that he could, play central repetoire, though I think Klemperer disagreed.
> 
> On that LP there are some threnodies from the end of the Années which I liked. He's good in threnodies because the music suits his lugubtious temperament.
> 
> Re his own music, I found the recording of opera transcriptions unlistenable I'm afraid.


These three clips are of Nyiegyhazi playing the Bach-Brahms l.h. Chaconne study in a 1946 movie soundtrack:

http://www.fugue.us/Beast_Five_1.mp3

http://www.fugue.us/Beast_Five_2.mp3

http://www.fugue.us/Beast_Five%203.mp3

Mvh,
Michael


----------

